# Liver Disease



## Echelon (Jan 1, 2015)

Hi, I took my budgie to avian vet as he had yellow urine around his poop and was loosing weight. He was diagnosed with liver disease.

I was told to change his seed diet to pelleted (Harrison`s Adult Lifetime Fine) and feed him lot of veggies. He also got Baytril oral for a week.

If any of you have a budgie with liver disease could you tell me what diet you use and if there is anything I should know more about or watch out for.

I am also currently waiting for pelleted food so tips on changing food would be appreciated.

Also does any of you have a book called 'Natural Feeding System & Parrot Cookbook Set' from bird trick? Is it good for budgies?
https://www.birdtricksstore.com/col...oducts/natural-feeding-system-parrot-cookbook

Thank you :green budgie:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear that your little one has been diagnosed with liver disease! 

I agree that pellets and veggies will have to be the largest component of your little one's diet; however, converting him to pellets won't happen overnight. It's important to gradually decrease the seed he's getting and increase the pellets, but be sure to watch him carefully to ensure he eventually starts eating the pellets. You should be able to tell by his droppings, which will become softer and lighter in colour. 

The recipe cookbooks look pretty good, and you can certainly make lots of those things to supplement his diet!

Milk thistle has been shown to be very effective in treating liver disease in animals (including people!) as it is a natural detoxifier. You can find milk thistle extract in health food stores or online (no alcohol added, just the extract) and add a little to his water. Be sure to only do this after he has finished with the Baytril so it doesn't interfere with the effectiveness of the medicine. 

Please keep us posted on how your little one is doing! :fingerx:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*As Star indicated, you can't simply change your budgie's (name?) diet immediately. He will still need to receive a rationed amount of a high quality seed mix as the transition takes place.

I would definitely recommend both milk thistle and dandelion root supplements as well as the addition of knot grass to his diet.*


----------



## Echelon (Jan 1, 2015)

So here is the update.

He is doing so much better. He is already gaining his weight back. He gained a gram and a half which doesn't seem a lot but it feels like it is as he was losing so much weight (he weighted 29 grams on Friday while my other budgie weights 43 grams). He has much more energy and eat more as well. There's also not that much liquid around his poop.

He gets broccoli and carrots everyday along with different veggies and fruits (spinach, corn, apples, cucumber, celery, green peas, peppers). I also added pellets to his seeds.

I gave him dandelion leaves as my vet suggested ( I forgot to mention it before)

My vet also suggested to give him watercress which I will once I find it in the shop :lol:

Also what do you mean dandelion roots? Do you mean roots as roots or something I should buy?

I will definitely look for milk thistle and add to his water once he finish with Baytril.

Thank you for the suggestions and replies. :yellow plet: [/FONT]


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*What is your budgie's name?

I'm glad to hear you think he's doing better already. 

You can buy dandelion root through Amazon.com
You can get it in bulk, as capsules or as a tea.
It can be served with the food as as a tea and served at room temperature.

https://www.amazon.com/Organic-Dand...90809478&sr=8-12&keywords=dandelion+root&th=1

Same with milk thistle

https://www.amazon.com/Thistle-clea...1-16&keywords=milk+thistle+liver+cleanse&th=1

The knotgrass you can just put in the cage as you do any dried herb, or crumble it into the food or make it into a tea:

https://www.amazon.com/Knotgrass-Ra...qid=1490809611&sr=1-2&keywords=knotgrass+herb*


----------

